
Asking Gender in Surveys – doing it right - nudin
https://www.schoenitzer.de/blog/2019/Gender%20in%20Surveys.html
======
jansan
Also, make sure to ask for a second and third nationality, because quite a few
people have several passports, especially in Europe. Don't forget to add
Statelessness as an option. Also, it may be difficult to decide if certain
countries should be included in the list, as they are not widely recognized,
such as Palestine and Catalonia. Therefore make sure add an "other(s)" field.
Make sure this field allows several entries.

------
tree_of_item
Easy fix: ask for sex instead of gender. 3 options: male, female, won't state.
Genuine intersex people are incredibly rare and have faced this choice many
times before and will just choose the one they feel comfortable with; it won't
actually affect your stats too much.

